# spiral routing



## rcaig (Mar 8, 2015)

Has anyone used a spiral router jig?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rcaig said:


> Has anyone used a spiral router jig?


like this???

Cutting spirals with a router


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

These were turned on a legacy

http://www.routerforums.com/kp91s-gallery/5183-harry-potter.html


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Take a look at this forum. I made this jig a few years back and have been using it ever since. It will do much more than just turning spirals. http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/32205-router-turning.html


----------



## Spelch (Apr 3, 2010)

There's been some "cheap" alternative jigs available over the years.

One in particular, the Sears Craftsman Router Crafter sold in the thousands in the 70s & 80s in North America, & was marketed as the Trend Routerlathe in the UK. Trend still make cutters for them. They would be available in junk sales and flea markets everywhere, plus on flea-bay often at a ludicrous premium. I have one myself, but haven't as yet had the opportunity to try it out.

It seems fairly easy & straightforward to use, although the dimensions of timber are limited to about 150 x 1000mm or so, and one would have to be extremely careful and systematic about repetitious spindle work, particularly on some of the more sophisticated geometric patterns .


----------



## astatue (Jul 1, 2015)

This is easiest done with a CNC router.


----------

